
Interacting with Android Auto and Apple CarPlay When Driving - nickt
https://trl.co.uk/reports/interacting-android-auto-and-apple-carplay-when-driving
======
nickt
Full report (PDF) is available on the IAM website.

[https://iamwebsite.blob.core.windows.net/media/docs/default-...](https://iamwebsite.blob.core.windows.net/media/docs/default-
source/default-document-library/infotainmentsudy.pdf)

